# علماء عظماء ومؤمنون..........!!!!!!!!!



## fouad78 (9 يناير 2009)

علماء عظماء ومؤمنون


يزعمون أنه يستحيل على المرء أن يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ما دام هو واحد من العلماء. وهكذا تحت ستار العلم، تتعرض كلمة الله لأعنف الهجومات، ولا سيما في المدارس والكليات والجامعات المنتشرة في كل أنحاء العالم.

غير أنه لدى دراستنا لتاريخ العلوم، واطلاعنا على سير أولئك العلماء الحقيقين الذين كشفوا النقاب عن اكتشافات هامة، لا يسعنا الا أن نندهش إذ نعلم أن عددا كبيرا منهم هم من المؤمنين بالله، أو مؤمنين بحرفية الكتاب المقدس.

 ونتناول الآن بعض الامثلة عن علماء عظماء آمنوا : 


جوهانس كبلر (1571-1630) (Johannes Kepler)








استحق جوهانس كبلر بفضل إنجازاته العظيمة واكتشافاته في مجال علم الفلك، أن يوصف (بالرجل الذي باشر العملية التي اعتمدت المنطق بدل الخرافات) . فقوانينه الثلاثة حول مسار الكواكب، هي التي أرسلت أسس علم الفلك الحديث:

● يتحرك كل كوكب حول الشمس في مدار بيضوي الشكل.

● تزداد سرعة الكواكب كلّما إقتربت من الشمس؛

● ان نسبة مربع الفترتين التي تستغرقهما الدورة الكاملة لأي كوكبين حول الشمس، توازي نسبة مكعّب معدّل مسافة كل كوكب من الشمس.

 لخّص جوهانس كبلر إيمانه بقوله: ( أنا مسيحي مؤمن )، معترفا بأن الله هو (الخالق اللطيف الذي كوّن الطبيعة من لا شيء) . كما ان قوانينه حول مسار الكواكب، جاءت وليدة إيمانه بأن الله هو إله ترتيب وليس اله تشويش. وهكذا فإن كتابه تحت العنوان (انسجام العالمين)، والذي اصدره في العام 1619 لتدوين مبدأه الثالث المتعلق بمسار الكواكب، وردت فيه هذه الكلمات: ((عظيم هو الله ربنا، وعظيمة قدرته، ولا نهاية لحكمته) .

وما صّرح به كبلر في المرحلة المتقدمة من حياته، إنما يعكس الايمان المسيحي لدى هذا العالم العظيم: (أنا أومن.... وأكرس نفسي لخدمة يسوع المسيح وحده ... ففيه حصني وملجأي، وكل عزائي). وقال كبلر ايضا: (كنت انوي أن أصبح لاهوتيا ... لكني أرى الآن أن الله تمجّد أيضا من خلال نشاطي في مجال علم الفلك، ذلك لان السماوات تحدّث بمجد الله).


روبرت بويل  (1627-1691)(Robert Boyle)







بالإضافة إلى كون روبرت بويل رائد الكيمياء الحديثة، ساهم ايضا كثيرا في تقدم التفكير العلمي. ومن جملة اكتشافات بويل الشهيرة، نذكر مثلا، جهوده بشأن علاقة ضغط الغازات بحجمها، والتي لا تزال تعرف في ايامنا بقانون بويل. 

لم ير روبرت بويل اي تضارب بين العلم وايمانه المسيحي. وقد ألّف بعض الكتب الدينية التي ضمّنها مجموعة من التأملات الروحية التي فيها انطلق من عالم الطبيعة لتوضيح حقائق مسيحية. كان ايمان بويل قويا بيسوع المسيح مخلّصه وربه. وهكذا ذكر في كتاباته عن (آلام المسيح، وموته، وقيامته، وصعوده، وعن كل تلك الاعمال المدهشة التي صنعها ابان وجوده على الارض، بهدف التاكيد للجنس البشري بانه إله وانسان في آن) .


اسحق نيوتن  (1642-1727)(Sir Isaac Newton) 







 كان اسحق نيوتن من اعاظم العلماء، وصاحب اكتشافات كثيرة، كقوانين الجاذبية مثلا، وقوانين الحركة، والحساب. كما ان نيوتن ساهم في تقدم العلوم، ولا سيما في حقول الفيزياء، والرياضيات، وعلم الفلك. 

كان نيوتن يحب الله، ويؤمن بكلمة الله. كما انكب على دراسة الكتاب المقدس، وألف كتبا حول دراسته هذه. وقد ذكر اسحق نيوتن في كتاباته: (ايماني راسخ بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، وبأن الله ارشد اناسا الى تدوينها. وانا اواظب يوميا على دراسة الكتاب المقدس) . أمّا وجهة نظره كعالم، فقد عبر عنها بوضوح حين قال: (الالحاد هو ضرب من الغباء. فعندما أنظر الى النظام الشمسي، أرى أن الارض تقع على المسافة المناسبة من الشمس، والتي تمكنها من الحصول على الكميات المناسبة من الحرارة والنور. وهذا بالطبع، لم يحدث من قبيل الصدفة). 

كان بإمكان نيوتن، خلال تعقبه لمسار الكواكب، ان يرى يد الله في هذا الامر. وقد عبّر عن هذا بالقول: (ان هذا النظام الرائع الذي يتكون من الشمس والكواكب والمذنبات لا يمكنه ان يصدر الا عن مشورة وسلطان كائن فهيم وفطن ... وهذا الكائن الالهي هو الذي يتحكم بالكل اذ هو رب الكل) .


مايكل فاراداي  (1791-1867)(Michael Faraday) 







كان مايكل فاراداي رائدا في حقل الكهرباء الذي كان مغمورا في ذلك الوقت. وهو المسؤول عن اختراع كل من المولد الكهربائي والمحول الكهربائي. كما انه كان من اوائل صانعي  المحركات الكهربائية. وتقديرا لجهوده في حقل الكهرباء، اطلقوا التسمية فاراد على وحدة المواسعة الكهربائية.

كان مايكل فاراداي مسيحيا مؤمنا، وكانت حياته مليئة قوة من الله. لقد استمر فاراداي متواضعا على الرغم من تناوله طعام الغداء الى مائدة الملكة فكتوريا، وإقدام اعضاء من البلاط الملكي على حضور محاضراته. كان واحدا من الشيوخ في كنيسته المحلية، وغالبا ما كان يكرز للناس بالانجيل. وعندما سأله احدهم عن تخميناته بشأن ما يحصل بعد الموت، اجاب فاراداي: (انت تحدثني عن تخمينات؟ ليس عندي اية تخمينات. بل انا مستند الى امور يقينية واكيدة. لاني عالم بمن آمنت وموقن انه قادر ان يحفظ وديعتي الى ذلك اليوم).


صموئيل مورس   (1791-1872) (Samuel Morse) 







اخترع صموئيل مورس التلغراف، ونظام مورس الذي دعي باسمه. وهكذا فقد اختار كلمات سفر العدد 23:23 : ((ما فعل الله)) لتكون اول رسالة رسمية تم نقلها بواسطة التلغراف.  

كان صموئيل مورس مسيحيا حريصا على اعطاء المجد لربه. وهكذا وصف عمله الذي انجزه في حياته بهذه الكلمات: ((انه عمل الرب... ليس لنا، يا رب، ليس لنا، لكن لاسمك اعط مجدا)) . لم يجد اي صراع بين العلم والمسيحية.


متى موري (1806-1873)(Mathew Maury)







كان  متى موري رائدا في مجالي علم المحيطات  (Hydrography)  و علم وصف المياه  (oceanography)  لقد اصبحت بعض مقالات موري وكتبه من اشهر المراجع في هذين الحقلين. دعم موري بقوة مشروع مدّ خط اتصال عبر المحيط الاطلسي، والذي يعتبر اول انجاز عظيم في حقل الاتصالات الدولية.

كان متى موري مسيحيا مكرسا وقابلا بسلطان الله على حياته. وهكذا استعان بإنجازاته العظيمة لاعطاء المجد لله، على اعتبار انه الرب على كل الخليقة، (سواء ما على الارض، او ما في البحار). كذلك، كان موري ماهرا في دفاعه عن استعانته بالكتاب المقدس في سياق ابحاثه كما في كتاباته ايضا. ((لقد لامني العلماء على اقتباسي من الكتاب المقدس لتثبيت مبادىء الجغرافيا المادية. فالكتاب المقدس، في زعمهم، لم يكتب لاهداف علمية، وبالتالي لا سلطة له في ما يتعلق بالمسائل العلمية. لكن ارجو منكم المعذرة. فالكتاب المقدس هو السلطة بالنسبة الى كل شىء ياتي على ذكره... ان الكتاب المقدس هو حق وصحيح، كما ان العلوم ايضا هي حق وصحيحة. وهكذا فإن قراءة كل واحد منهما، على نحو صحيح، لن يعمل الا على برهان صحة الاخر)) .

جيمس جول  (1818-1889)(James Joule) 







اشتهر جيمس جول بإنجازه في حقل الفيزياء، حيث بيّن جول العلاقة بين الحرارة والحركة الميكانيكية، وهكذا دعيت وحدة الطاقة باسمه: الجول. وهو يقف ايضا وراء قانون جول، بالاضافة الى كونه احد مؤسسي العلم الحديث العهد في ذلك الوقت، والذي عرف بالطاقة الحرارية .وذلك بفضل تقديمه اساسا اختباريا للقانون الاول المختص بالديناميكا الحرارية، والذي يشير ضمنا الى ان الكون عاجز عن خلق نفسه بنفسه.

كان جيمس جول مسيحيا مشهودا لايمانه. لقد تمكن من رؤية الانسجام العظيم القائم بين عمله وبين حق الكتاب المقدس. كما ان العديد من زملائه العلماء شاركوه في نظرته هذه، وفي رفضه لتيلر الداروينية الذي كان يكتسح انجلترا في ذلك الوقت. وعلى اثر ذلك، قام 717 عالما، في العام 1864 ، بالتوقيع في لندن على بيان عظيم تحت عنوان (اعلان تلاميذ العلوم الطبيعية والفيزيائية)، يؤكدون فيه ثقتهم الكاملة بمصداقية الكتاب المقدس. فالعالم جيمس جول كان لديه ايمان ثابت بان الله هو الخالق، وعلى هذا الاساس، رتّب اولوياته: ((بعد التعرف بإرادة الله واطاعتها، يجب ان يكون هدفنا التالي هو الاطلاع على خصائص الحكمة والقدرة والصلاح لديه، كما تبرزها اعماله)) .


لويس باستور  (1822-1895)(Louis Pasteur)







هو مؤسس الصنف الجديد من العلوم والمعروف بعلم الاْحياء المجهري وعلم الجراثيم كما أنه اخترع التلقيح، وتحصين المناعة، والبسترة والتي ساعدت على إنقاذ حياة العديدين من الناس.  وهو أيضا صاحب قانون النشوء الاْحيائي ، والقائل إن الحياة لا تأتي إلا من الحياة، داحضا بذلك فكرة التولد التلقائي والتي كانت رائجة في ذلك الحين. 

لم ير باستور أي تناقض بين العلم والمسيحية. بل كان يؤمن إيمانا راسخا بأن "العلم يعمل على تقريب الناس من اللًه".  وبصفته عالما بارعا، استوقفه ما في الكون من أدلة على الترتيب والنظام أكثر منها على التشويش والفوضى.  وهو صاحب القول المأثور: "كلًما أمعنت في دراسة الطبيعة، كلًما ازدادت دهشتي أمام عمل الخالق".


وليم طومسون (اللورد كلفن) (1824-1907)(William Thomson, Lord Kelvin)







اشتهر بإرسائه مبادئ الطاقة الحرارية، وبصياغته الدقيقة لكل من قانونها الأول الذي كان العالم جول قد عرضه أولا، ولقانونها الثاني. وهذان القانونان يظهران نظرية النشوْ لا تستند إلى أيه أسس علمية. وهو مكتشف قياس الحرارة المطلقة ، والتي أطلق اسمه على وحدتها، لتكريمه. كما أنه سجل نحو تسعين اختراعا خلال حياته.

 وكلفن،كان لديه إيمان قوي باللَه. وقد صرح قائلا: "كل ما حولنا يشير، بوضوح تام إلى خطة حكيمة وصالحة... أما فكرة الإلحاد فهي بعيدة كل البعد عن المنطق السليم بشكل أعجز عن التعبير عنه بالكلمات ".  كما أنه لم ير أي تناقض  بين العلم والكتاب المقدس، وهكذا صرح بالقول: "في ما يتعلق بأصل الحياة، يأتي العلم ليثبت، بشكل إيجابي، حقيقة القوة الخالقة" .


جايمس كلارك ماكسويل  (James Clark Maxwell)(1831-1879)







 ان نظريته الكهرطاسية، مع ما يرافقها من معادلات، هي التي مهدت السبيل امام فيزياء القرن العشرين. 

كان ماكسويل مسيحيا مكرسا، يدرس كتابه المقدس بكل انتظام. كذلك كان من شيوخ الكنيسة، مشهودا له بإيمانه والتزامه في اوساط أصدقائه وزملائه العلماء.

وقد عثر ، بين ملاحظاته، على الصلاة التالية: "اللهم القادر على كل شئ، يا من خلقت الإنسان على صورتك، وجعلته نفسا حيا حتى يتسنى له أن يطلب وجهك، كما سلطته على المخلوقات، علمنا أن ندرس أعمال يديك بهدف تسخير الأرض لخدمتنا، وعزز دوافعنا المقدسة لخدمتك.  ساعدنا أيضا أن نقبل كلمتك المباركة، حتى نؤمن بالرب يسوع الذي أرسلته لكي يعرفنا بالخلاص وغفران خطايانا. وهذا كله نسأله باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه".

==========================

ان ما سبق ليس سوى غيض من فيض مشاهير العلماء العظام الذين اكتشفوا أمورا ذات أهمية، ولم يجدوا أي تضارب بين إيمانهم بالكتاب المقدس بصفته كلمة الله الكاملة، وعبقريتهم العلمية.

 علماء آخرون كثيرون من أمثال:

- فلمنغ ( Fleming ) الرائد في حقل الالكرتونيك، وصاحب القول: "ثمة وفرة من الأدلة على أن الكتاب المقدس ليس نتاج الذهن البشري، مع أن أناسا كتبوه. فالذين يدلونه على اعتبار أنه رسالة موجهة من الخالق إلى الكون، هم كثر، ولا حصر لهم" .  

- لستر ( Lister ) مخترع الجراحة المعقمة ( Antiseptic Surgery )، الذي قال: "أنا مؤمن بعقائد المسيحية الأساسية" . 

 - سمسون مخترع البنج، عندما سئل عن أعظم اكتشاف قام به خلال حياته، أجاب: "كوني قد وجدت المخلص". 

- دالتون ( Dalton ) الذي أرسى مبادئ النظرية الذرية، من المسيحيين الملتزمين.

- الإخوة رايت ( Wright brothers ) مخترعوا الطائرة المزودة بمحرك، قبلا كلاهما الرب يسوع المسيح مخلصا شخصيا خلال فترة الشباب. كما رفضوا أن يشتغلوا يوم الأحد حتى في وجه المنافسة الشديدة على تسجيل هذا الاختراع في تلك المرحلة الدقيقة جدا. 

- علينا أيضا ألا نسهو عن أعاظم العلماء من امثال باباج ( Babbage ) في علم الكمبيوتر، و فون براون ( Von Braun ) في علم الصواريخ الفضائية، و أويلر ( Euler ) في علم الحساب، و مندل ( Mendel )  في علم الوراثة، و باسكال ) Pascal )  في علم الأرجحية، و رامسي ( Ramsay )  في علم الكيمياء ... وكثيرين غيرهم ممن أعلنوا إيمانهم مجاهرة أمام الملا من دون أية مساومة . 

تلك كانت بعض الأمثلة عن بعض أعاظم العلماء الذين آمنوا بأن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله الخالق.  غير أن هؤلاء العلماء لم يعيشوا جميعهم في الأزمنة العابرة حين كانت العلوم في المراحل الأولى من تطورها. إذ إن في هذه الأيام مجموعة كبيرة من العلماء المعروفين بمساهماتهم في شتى الحقول العلمية، والمؤمنين بوحي الكتاب المقدس من سفر التكوين إلى سفر الرؤيا، وبضرورة تفسيره حرفيا. انهم كلهم يجمعون على أن العلم الحقيقي والصحيح، يثبت أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الكاملة.

من كتاب "وقال الله.. العلم  يثبت سلطان الكتاب المقدس"     د. فريد حنا​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااا على روعة الموضوع فؤاد

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## fouad78 (13 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على روعة الموضوع فؤاد
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح



شكرا يا عم كليم أنا مبسوط انو عجبك
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## shamaoun (15 يناير 2009)

ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع
في كل وقت له شاهد على الارض
وهؤلاء العلماء شهود على عظمة الخالق
موضوع جميل وقرأته كله
الرب يبارككم


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع بجد
بس بص كل يوم كدى هقرى عالم عشن ميدخلوش فى بعض بجد ههههههههههه
قريت جوهانز كبلر ونيوتن دلؤتى *


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_ان لم يكن من عند الله ينقض
مشكور كتييير فؤاد
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------

